# Does anyone show Gaited Horses????



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

If you are showing saddleseat, they require saddleseat attire unless you are competing at your local level and then I don't think they care lol. But, your best bet would be to go to twhbea.com and they should have their official rules for sanctioned shows.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am not positive about TWH, I show Rockys, but I know on the Rocky website you can download the entire show rule book and it answers every question you could ever have,lol. Bits, rider and horse attire, definitions of classes and styles, etc...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

From what I have seen at the lower level TWH shows, and I am coming from background with Saddlebreds here, but have friends that are trainers of TWH, and Racking Horses, and on show circuit with them. The saddleseat suits are not used as much, from what I saw, they were wearing longish jackets and straight pants, in fact the men looked like they were wearing Sunday or business suits.

And the women were wearing egg yolk yellow suits, and fuschia ones, again with straight legs, and both pants and coats were colored. And the "hats" were little better than what you buy at State Fairs where they spray paint on a cheap see through straw cowboy hat.

A trainer, female, who showed Saddlebreds, but had a couple of customers who wanted to compete in the "speed racking" classes with their Saddlers, had her show in TWH/Racking shows, and she looked really great in her Saddlebred attire, but out of place, as no one else dressed like that.

And of course if your horse is going to be in Western classes, would follow Western attire there.

You can also subscribe to a TWH breed magazine, or check online sites and see what they people are wearing, so as to get a better idea of what is being worn.

But a saddleseat suit, is a good investment, and looks the best to me, and made to ride in, so it will fit right.

Can't wait to see what you decide on.

And can check out State Line Tack, and World Champion for their saddleseat suits.


----------



## poundinghoovesequest (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you! I just looked through the walking horse rule book.. its so much to absorb! I may have to go get a western saddle and go for that discipline!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

some of the classes also have to do with what shoes you have on your horse. So you have to wear that attier. Also a walking horse can be showed in racking classes and saddle classes. It all deepends on the gait that your horse is doing. i ride stock horses but lived in TN for years and dated a gaited horse trainer. best thing is get some one to go to a show with you and help you pick the class for your horse. then it is easy just sit up thier and hit it when they say you are right and have funn


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

We wear day coats, vest, tie, Kentucky Jods, and paddock boots. We use derby hats. Whip/spurs are a good touch. We show 2-handed in curbs.


----------

